# Specs on Dunelt Bicycle.



## Cawayte (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello I recently found this bike at a yard sale. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out the how old it or if there is a certain model. Also any guesses as to value? Or if there is another site that can determine this as well would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pics?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 8, 2019)

What you need to do is go to Google images and keyword search Dunlet bicycle. You will find tons of leads you can sift through to find out what you want to know.


----------



## Cawayte (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry forgot to load the pics in the post


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 8, 2019)

Girls English Racers will sell themselves at around 75.00 (in a city or a college town ONLY) after regreasing and a tune up, and linger for years at 125.00 US.  30 years ago it was about the same.   They are nice, quality bikes but only really popular as campus beaters.  I'll pull them out of a dumpster, but won't pay much for one "as found" . I see these as a rebuildable core than anything else, and I have to buy any parts I don't already have at retail.  Pick it up, give it a tune up, practice your bike mechanic skills and make the new owner happy.  It's not a money making project.  It is a pretty bike, and there is a date on the rear hub.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 9, 2019)

@Cawayte I have to agree with Andrew Gorman on this one, you have a nice example of an English utilitarian urban girls bicycle but in all reality nothing terribly special. Worth less than $100. Date of rear hub is stamped on the hub shell which will give you a pretty good clue as the year of the bike, typically within a year or two of the hub date.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 9, 2019)

Mid-1960s probably. Check the rear hub shell for an exact year and month date code. The gold with white is less common than the black - some people look specifically for the gold ones. This is a Raleigh-produced Dunelt, so it's a more economy line Raleigh 3-speed bike. But they're well-made and reliable still.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 9, 2019)

Ride awheel on Sheffield Steel. Love it!


----------



## juvela (Oct 11, 2019)

-----

A Dunelt memory -

In 1970 I visited the campus of Leland Stanford Jr. University in Palo Alto, California for the first time.

Wherever one looked between the university's buildings there were old wooden bike racks with faded green paint & filled with hundreds upon hundreds of cycles.  It appeared that all were exactly the same: black Dunelt three-speeds with the white patch on the rear mudguard.  No balloons, no derailleurs...just black Dunelts.

One wondered how owners could tell theirs from the hundreds of others.  Probably each one had some identifying marking or accessory its owner could recognize.

The campus proper is perfectly flat and several hundred acres in size so a three-speed is just the thing to get around.  One quickly gets into some serious hills to west of the campus but only hardcore cyclists ventured thither.

Visited again a year or two later and "the boom" had hit in full force.  Most of the rack slots were now occupied by tenspeeds with only a few Dunelts remaining to be seen.

-----


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2019)

@Cawayte - you might find some inspiration here: https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/623699-love-english-3-speeds.html

I picked up a similar bike last Friday (1972) and am really enjoying it. I, too, would like to know the model name. I’ve been referring to it as a Dunelt light roadster.


----------

